# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Compaq Armada 1750

## juliap

Помогите!
Ноутбук Compaq Armada 1750 6333/T/6400/D/M/1.
Поменяла винчестер, теперь не могу войти в BIOS. Где взять образ загрузочной дискеты для входа в BIOS. Перелопатила кучу сайтов, с английским туго. Дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку и краткую инструкцию для создания дискеты.
С уважением Юлия.

----------

